# Lô đề là gì? Thông tin có lợi về đánh lô đề các bạn chẳng thể bỏ qua



## minhli (9/3/22)

*Lô đề là gì? Thông tin có lợi về đánh lô đề các bạn chẳng thể bỏ qua*

nếu như các có yêu thích soi đề lấy số cố định sẽ có những Nhận định nhất định về lô đề là gì?. Đây là hình thức chơi giúp bạn có thể thu về những khoản lợi nhuận không nhỏ. Đồng thời, các bạn còn có thể thư giãn hơn khi chơi lô đề sau những giờ làm việc mệt mỏi, găng tay, luôn nhớ chọn nhà cái uy tín nhất hiện nay để đặt cược an toàn.

Lô đề là gì?
Lô đề là trò chơi cá cược đã xuất hiện từ rất sớm trước đây ở Việt Nam. Nó phổ biến tới nỗi dù không tham dự chơi thì đa số chúng ta đều đã nghe tới lô đề không ít lần. Chơi lô đề là việc người chơi dự báo những Con số theo kết quả xổ số của ba miền Bắc, Trung, Nam. Nếu như trúng sẽ được tiền thưởng còn thua thì mất tiền cược.

Trò chơi lô đề có gồm những đánh lô và đánh đề. Trong đánh lô và đánh đề lại chia thành phổ biến hình thức không giống nhau như đánh bạch thủ, đánh xiên, đánh bao,… cơ hội cho bạn trùng được những khoản tiền là không giống nhau nên bạn tự mình Tìm hiểu được cách đánh lô đề hợp lý nhất.
Sau khi hiểu lô đề là gì chúng ta Nhận định cụ thể về đánh lô; đánh đề cũng như cách chơi lô đề. Tuy nhiên các bạn cần lưu ý một điều là hình thức chơi lô đề ở cả 3 miền Bắc, Trung, Nam đều giống nhau chỉ khác về tỷ lệ trả thưởng mà thôi.
*Đánh đề 3 chân là gì ?*
Một hình thức chơi lô đề hơi lạ đối với bạn đó chính là đánh đề 3 chân. Nghe thì có vẻ lạ nhưng lúc chơi theo hình thức này; bạn hoàn toàn có thể thắng to hơn rất nhiều.
*Ví dụ:*
hôm nay, các bạn đánh đề 3 chân con 421 một ngàn. Giải đặc trưng ngày hôm đấy về 58421 nên bạn sẽ trúng thưởng 400 ngàn (tỷ lệ thường là 1 ăn 400). Giả như nếu như các bạn đánh con 581 thì kết quả vẩn có số 21 ở đuôi nên bạn vẫn được nhận thưởng trúng 10 nghìn (khuyến mãi 1 ăn 10).
Về ưu điểm của đánh đề là tỷ lệ thưởng cao lên tới 70 lần thậm chí là 400 lần giả dụ đánh đề 3 chân. Tuy vậy xác suất trúng lại thấp hơn so với đánh lô.
Đánh đề đa phần sẽ dựa vào may mắn phổ thông hơn. Hơn nữa, bạn cũng cần thiết mẹo tính toán nhỏ để tăng cường thời cơ chiến thắng cao hơn và vững chắc hơn. Chơi đề là bạn dự báo hai Thống kê cuối của giải đặc thù.
*Ví dụ:*
các bạn dự báo bữa nay đề về con 21 và đánh 10 ngàn. Theo kết quả xổ số hôm nay thì giải đặc trưng về con: 58421. Vậy là các bạn đã trúng đề giải đặc trưng. Vì tỉ lệ trúng của đề là 1 ăn 90 nên tôi trúng 10 x 90 = 900 nghìn. Đây là số tiền trúng thưởng hạn mức chung hiện nay cho các bạn có thể tuyển lựa và quyết định lúc đánh đề. Giả dụ kết quả xổ số ngày hôm đó ko về 21; bạn sẽ mất hoàn toàn số tiền đấy.
*Đánh lô là gì ?*
Lô gồm những các cặp số với 27 cặp và có 8 giải trong khoảng giải đặc thù cho đến đuôi. Người đánh lô sẽ tiến hành đánh hai số nếu như thuộc dãy số trong giải thưởng thì các bạn sẽ trúng giải.
_Khái niệm: _Bảng kết quả xổ số có hầu hết 8 giải trong khoảng giải đặc biệt đến giải 7. Tổng cùng có 27 dãy số, hai chữ số rốt cục của mỗi giải chính là con lô. Vậy có hồ hết 27 con lô, ví như trong đấy có Báo cáo các bạn đánh tức là các bạn trúng lô. Giả dụ con lô các bạn đánh xuất hiện hai lần, 3 lần thì bạn được nhân đôi; nhân ba giải thưởng (còn gọi là lô hai nháy, 3 nháy).
_Điểm chú ý: _1 điểm trong lô = 23.000 đồng (tính theo lô miền Bắc). Lúc trúng thưởng là 80.000 đồng.
*Ví dụ:*
bạn đánh con lô 28: 1 điểm = 23.000 đồng. Kết quả xổ số ngày hôm đấy có số 5028 nên các bạn sẽ trúng được 80.000 đồng (mỗi điểm tương đương 23 ngàn tiền đánh, ăn 80 ngàn).
Một tỉ dụ khác, nếu như bạn đánh con 90: 1 điểm. Kết quả xổ số ngày bữa nay ra 2 con 2690 và 90 nên sẽ ăn 80.000 x 2=160.000 đồng (Đây chính là thắng lô xiên đôi). Như vậy, nếu như biết chơi, các bạn có thể thắng lợi được lô xiên 3, lô xiên 4.
Về ưu điểm của đánh lô là xác suất trúng cao hơn do có tới 27 con lô. Nhưng tiền thưởng lại thấp hơn so với đánh đề. Tùy thuộc vào sở thích hay điều kiện kinh tế bạn có thể lựa chọn cách đánh lô hoặc đề thích hợp cho mình.
*Một điểm lô được bao lăm tiền?*
Tiền thưởng thường quy định cụ thể theo khu vực chơi, nhà cái các bạn chọn. Cụ thể đó là:
*Miền Bắc*
Xổ số miền Bắc có đến 27 giải, tương ứng với đấy là những cặp lô về. Điều người chơi cần làm chính là dự báo con lô sẽ về một cách chính xác trong lần mở thưởng. Khi thắng, tự bản thân có thể tính tiền được luôn.
Tại nhà cái, anh em muốn đánh bao lô 1 điểm Miền Bắc thì số tiền cần trả là 27.000đ (MB có phần lớn 27 giải). Nhà cái thường sẽ ăn một phần hoa hồng. Lúc trúng một điểm, lô thủ được nhận về cho mình từ 99.000 đồng. Do chơi lô thường hơi dễ ăn nên được phổ thông người tuyển lựa.
Hiện nay nhà cái có tỷ lệ lô đề ăn cao nhất đánh 1 điểm ăn 99 điểm, 1 điểm tương ưng 1 nghìn đồng!
*Miền Nam*
Xổ số miền Nam có 18 giải, một điểm lô cần bỏ ra 18.000 VNĐ. Khi trúng một điểm, lô thủ được nhận về cho mình 99.000 VNĐ. Tỷ lệ ăn và cược của miền Trung cũng sắp giống miền Nam, tỷ lệ vẫn là 1 ăn 99 tại nhà cái uy tín. Lô thủ ở khu vực nào, đánh lô đề cần lưu ý để Đánh giá trước.
nếu như đánh lô nháy, trị giá tiền thưởng cũng cao hơn thường nhật gấp hai lần. Tuy thế, muốn dự báo lô nháy một cách chính xác chẳng phải thuần tuý. Do vậy nên, chơi lô bình thường tại các vùng miền vẫn được ưa thích.
*Cách tính điểm lô miền Bắc*
Đánh lô đề miền Bắc trong khoảng lâu đã rất được ưa chuộng. Việc tham dự giải trí, tiêu khiển lô đề dạng truyền thống vẫn còn thường xuyên diễn ra ở phổ biến địa phương. Tiêu biểu nhất là vùng nông thôn. Với người nông dân, đánh lô đề không những chơi cho vui; ẩn sâu trong ấy là ý muốn thu về khoản lợi nhuận nào đấy. Qua đây có thêm khoản tiêu pha dôi ra trong cuộc sống.
Chơi lô đề của miền Bắc phụ thuộc theo KQXS mà đài miền Bắc công bố. Có tổng cùng là 27 giải. Dưới đây là cách tính điểm lô đề của miền Bắc lẫn hai miền còn lại bạn có thể tham khảo để tiện lợi so sánh:
*Điểm bao lô*
Chơi bao lô loại 3D (3 càng), 4D (4 càng) của miền Bắc là dự báo đúng ba hoặc bốn Thống kê cuối của các giải. Không tính những giải thiếu số. Trả thưởng tuần tự theo tỷ lệ là 1:972.3 và 1:9000. Của miền Trung quy định cũng tương tự như vậy.
giả dụ Cả nhà chơi lô đề 3 càng, 4 càng thì tỷ lệ ăn cao ở trên chúng tôi đã liệt kê. Tùy thuộc vào từng nhà cái để có tỷ lệ ăn khác nhau; Như vậy nên trước khi chơi anh em nên chọn cho mình một nhà cái uy tín; tỷ lệ ăn cao để chơi nhé!
Lô 27k ăn 99k (đánh bao lô MB)

Đề 1k ăn 99k
3 càng lô 23k ăn 972.3k
3 càng đề 1k ăn 972.3k
4 càng lô 20k ăn 9000
4 càng đề 1 ăn 9000
*Điểm lô xiên*
Lô xiên có kỹ thuật tính tương đối riêng. Bình thường sẽ ghi cáp theo dạng truyền thống. Khi ghi một điểm lô xiên, lô thủ thường cược với số tiền 27.000 VNĐ. Trường hợp trúng sẽ nhận về 99.000 VNĐ.
*Lô xiên miền Bắc*

Xiên 2: Tỷ lệ là 1 ăn 17. Tức thị nếu đánh 10k xiên 2 => Thắng được 170k
Xiên 3: Tỷ lệ là 1 ăn 74. Tức thị nếu như đánh 10k xiên 3 => Thắng được 740k
Xiên 4: Tỷ lệ là 1 ăn 251. Tức thị giả dụ đánh 10k xiên 4 => Thắng được 2.510k (2 triệu 510k)
*Lô xiên miền Nam + Miền Trung*

Xiên 2: Tỷ lệ là 1:34. Tương tự như trên, giả dụ các bạn đánh 10k xiên hai thắng thì trúng được 340k
Xiên 3: Tỷ lệ là 1:88. Giả dụ đánh 10k xiên 3 thắng trúng được 880k.
Xiên 4: Tỷ lệ là 1:970. Giả dụ đánh 10k xiên 4 thắng trúng được 9.700k (9 triệu 700k)
lúc chơi đề tại nhà cái các bạn sẽ được lợi tỷ lệ ăn hết sức quyến rũ. Theo đó, cả 3 miền Bắc Trung Nam đều có tỷ lệ trả thưởng là 1 ăn 99. Tức thị nếu như bỏ ra 1000 VNĐ, giả dụ trúng đề sẽ nhận về 99.000 VNĐ.
*1 vài chú ý lúc tham dự đánh lô đề*
Tuy có rộng rãi hướng dẫn cách chơi lô đề hoàn hảo nhưng tựu chung lại lô đề vẫn là một trò chơi cá cược có người thắng cũng có kẻ thua. Theo kinh nghiệm của những người chơi đi trước thì có 3 lưu ý tiếp sau đây bạn cần nắm được lúc bước chân vào tuyến đường này.

lúc chơi lô đề hay bất cứ trò chơi cá cược nào khác các bạn luôn cần chuẩn bị tâm lý sẵn sàng; vững vàng trong mọi tình trạng. Dù đang thua đậm hay vận may tới các bạn cũng không được chủ quan; phải cẩn trọng tính toán, bình tĩnh, xử lý cởi mở các vấn đề một cách chu toàn nhất.
Chuẩn bị nguồn vốn đủ lớn để có thể nuôi các con lô con đề chỉ cần khoảng dài. Ví như không đủ tài chính hoặc các bạn nuôi lô đề cũng đã vượt quá khuông thời gian nuôi tối đa thì nên giới hạn lại.
Có số vốn riêng để chơi lô đề để ko ảnh hưởng tới cuộc sống và kinh tế của bạn và gia đình. Kinh tế luôn là vấn đề ảnh hưởng trực Tiếp theo hạnh phúc gia đình các bạn.
*Làm giàu trong khoảng lô đề bằng cách nào & có thật không?*
Đánh lô đề ko mất quá phổ thông thời kì của người chơi. Ngoài ra, chơi lô đề vẫn tuyệt đối đảm bảo tính an toàn. Ý thức người chơi là hoàn toàn tự nguyện. Điều này đảm bảo tính hợp pháp cho người chơi.
Tỷ lệ thắng lô đề cao. Với tỷ lệ cược thắng lớn, người chơi thậm chí chỉ cần đánh cược một vài lần có thể đem lại hữu hiệu chơi cao nhất. Điều này đã được chứng minh bởi nhiều người chơi khác. Việc chơi lô đề hiện nay cũng có rất nhiều hình thức quyến rũ. Cụ thể nhất là đánh lô đề online.
Làm giàu từ lô đề có thật hay không?
đa dạng người có thể ko tin làm giàu trong khoảng lô đề thật, nhưng khẳng định với các bạn một điều ví như bạn là người chơi lành mạnh thì lô đề hoàn toàn giúp bạn kiếm được bộn tiền mỗi năm. Trên thực tại có cực nhiều cao thủ đã có một khoản to riêng nhờ chơi lô đề. Tuy nhiên, ở mỗi góc độ phổ biến người sẽ có cái nhìn không giống nhau.
Theo cuộc dò la cho thấy, đa số người chơi lô đề đều để giải trí, số ít là có niềm yêu thích với cá cược và muốn kiếm tiềm. Lô đề thật sự có sức hút đối với người chơi vì một khi đã yêu thích rồi thì dứt ra rất khó. Nhưng nếu các bạn có ước mong muốn làm giàu từ lô đề Đầu tiên chúng tôi khuyên các bạn nên là một người chơi lành mạnh trước.
Tóm lại giả dụ muốn làm giàu trong khoảng lô đề bạn phải chuẩn bị cực nhiều thứ nhưng tâm lý phải thật thoải mái tránh thụ động là điều thiết yếu nhất.
*1 số kinh nghiệm khi chơi lô đề của các cao thủ*

Soi cầu thường xuyên: ắt hẳn tà tà việc làm không thể nào thiếu được của các lô thủ. Việc tra kết quả xổ số mỗi ngày có thể giúp các bạn có tỷ lệ chốt số cao hơn không tưởng ấy.
Đánh lộn – bọc lót: đây là một quy tắc mà giới chơi lô đề phải ghi nhớ là chốt được con nào thật ưng rồi anh em chốt trên chốt dưới rồi lộn lại cho chắc.
Phân bố vốn hợp lý để chơi lô đề: chúng tôi tin rằng nếu như là người chơi lành mạnh bạn phải có kế hoạch cho việc bỏ ra bao lăm tiền để chơi lô đề. Cho nên, nếu không muốn túi tiền nhanh rỗng đi thì anh em nên chia tỷ lệ vốn hợp lý để đánh.
chọn lọc nhà cái uy tín: đối với những người chơi chọn lô đề online thì điều kiện Ban đầu phải chú ý là nhà cái đó có thật sự tốt không. Nhắc đến đây thì thật sự sẽ là một sự lựa chọn khôn xiết hoàn hảo cho các bạn.
sử dụng các kỹ thuật soi cầu linh hoạt: bất kỳ lô thủ nào cũng đều có cho mình những cách đánh bất hủ. Tuy thế, phải phổ quát cách đánh bạn chẳng thể ứng dụng một biện pháp mãi được, Cho nên anh em học được của rộng rãi nguồn thì tốt hơn.
Thay vì đặt những câu hỏi là soi cầu như thế nào, cách soi cầu chuẩn… thì hãy cộng Đánh giá ngay trong mục ” HƯỚNG DẪN SOI CẦU ” mà đã tổng hợp hồ hết tri thức về nó.
Lô đề chắc ăn phải bền lòng
Sở dĩ các cao thủ thường nói câu này vì chơi lô đề chẳng phải ngày càng ngày 2 mà đó là cả công đoạn. Nhìn chung lô đề ko có quy luật nhất thiết nào, bữa nay có thể ngỡ ra cái này, mai sẽ lại rút ra bài học trong khoảng cái khác. Đặc thù hơn, lúc sử dụng các kỹ thuật soi cầu có thể kéo dài vài này hay cả tuần liền.
Nhà cái có tỷ lệ trả thưởng hấp dẫn
So với cách chơi truyền thống hay những nhà cái online khác, tỷ lệ 1 ăn 99 được Tìm hiểu là rất cao.
Có thể chơi bất kỳ khi nào, ở đâu
Chơi lô đề khôn cùng thuần tuý, tiện lợi. Chỉ cần 1 thiết bị sáng tạo có kết nối internet là bạn có thể tham dự. Thậm chỉ, khi ghi số rồi các bạn cũng có thể hủy kèo online trước giờ quay số.
không có rủi ro do bị đại lý ăn chặn
khi thắng cược, tiền thưởng sẽ được chuyển trực tiếp vào tài khoản. Người chơi có thể rút bất kỳ lúc nào muốn. Sẽ không xảy ra tình huống bị đại lý ôm số ăn quỵt tiền.
thuận tiện quản lý vốn




Chơi lô đề online tại nhà cái , người chơi cần phải nạp tiền vào tài khoản trước. Việc này giúp kiểm soát được số tiền bỏ vào trò chơi này, luôn nhớ tham khảo máy tính chọn kèo trước khi đặt cược.
Bảo mật tuyệt đối
Độ bảo mật của website cá cược cực cao. Bắt đầu từ ra đời và hoạt động đến hiện tại, chưa xuất hiện bất kỳ tình trạng nào để rò rỉ thông tin người chơi. Nhà cái cam kết ko san sẻ, bán thông báo cho bên thứ 3.


----------

